#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  Mikrotik Routerboard Hap Lite - Rb-941-2nd-tc clientes

## brigati

E ai galera, Mikrotik Routerboard Hap Lite - Rb-941-2nd-tc, quantos clientes suporta sem gargalho na rede?

----------


## cleybson

Vai depender muito da quantidade de banda por cliente! em torno de uns 300 clientes se for usar controle de banda

----------


## Vinicius_PG

Heim?????? 

300???

----------


## brigati

Ela vai receber um link de 50 MEGA, tera controle de banda sim, 2,3,4,5 MB.

----------


## Vinicius_PG

Vc vai utilizar ele como Concentrador(Roteador), ou WiFi??
Uso Domestico ou Provedor?

----------


## brigati

Uso para provedor, a wifi não será desativada.

----------


## Vinicius_PG

Da uma olhada nesse link aqui que pode te dar uma ideia.
https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=181054

----------


## Bruno

eita pega irmãozinho esta rb é nada mais nada menos que um router domestico

----------


## daniellannes

> Vai depender muito da quantidade de banda por cliente! em torno de uns 300 clientes se for usar controle de banda


Me manda essa configuração ai cara, vou trocar minha ccr pela 941.

----------


## Vinicius_PG

Aí galera, aproveitem enquanto é tempo;A MIKROTIK VAI QUEBRAR!!!! 
Todo mundo vai trocar suas CCR's por 941 afinal, só uma da conta de 300 clientes.

----------


## wala

Aguenta sussegado 300 clientes conectados e dois usando o resto espera a vez  :Wink:

----------


## alextaws

300 clientes? onde? kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk.

MIKROTIK QUEBRAR? KKKKKK

----------


## Vinicius_PG

Fugindo um pouco do tópico e entrando bastante na descontração, um tempo atrás tinha um camarada em um site conhecido de vendas (ML :Congrats: ) vendendo um KIT de internet com uma placa fubanga de 200mW, uma omni de 16dB e dizendo que fazia cobertura de 42Km.. kkkkkkkkkk
Agora imagina essa ferramenta milagrosa junto com uma 941 e 300 clientes...
Noooooooooooooossa!

----------


## lcesargc

olha pessoal vc tão falando besteira. eu também acho que da. vamos aos cálculos.

300clientes x 10kbps=3000kbps mais ou menos 3 megabits por segundo, acho que fecha? não concordam??
der repente o cara vende essa banda toda ai atende 300 clientes mesmo, acho q ate mais.

----------


## sgnetararuama

> Vai depender muito da quantidade de banda por cliente! em torno de uns 300 clientes se for usar controle de banda


kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## sgnetararuama

> olha pessoal vc tão falando besteira. eu também acho que da. vamos aos cálculos.
> 
> 300clientes x 10kbps=3000kbps mais ou menos 3 megabits por segundo, acho que fecha? não concordam??
> der repente o cara vende essa banda toda ai atende 300 clientes mesmo, acho q ate mais.


Mais a questão não e a banda e o processamento que este 300 usuários vão gerar e ela não vai aguentar

----------


## Vmendes

> E ai galera, Mikrotik Routerboard Hap Lite - Rb-941-2nd-tc, quantos clientes suporta sem gargalho na rede?


Estava com uma RB dessa, link de 50mb + PPPoE + 23 clientes simultâneos com planos de 1 a 5mb onde a maioria era de 5mb. O processamento estava entre 20% a 30%

----------


## FernandoB

Vai la no site do fabricante e lê, depois você compara com as outras.
Você pode conseguir colocar muitos clientes, agora se isso vai ter qualidade é outra história, depois que satura os clientes continuam com internet só que com menos hosts disponíveis, dá uma ilusão de que é capaz de aguentar mais por causa da cpu mas no fim das contas este equipamento foi desenvolvido para uso como roteador doméstico e não para o que deseja fazer. É no minimo estranho.

Perguntar se alguém usaria uma HapLite para fazer um concentrador do seu servidor é o mesmo que pedir se pularia de um penhasco amarrado por um fio dental...nos dois casos uma hora vai arrebentar!


https://mikrotik.com/products

Compra no minimo uma Hex que é mais robusta.

----------


## haxors

> Estava com uma RB dessa, link de 50mb + PPPoE + 23 clientes simultâneos com planos de 1 a 5mb onde a maioria era de 5mb. O processamento estava entre 20% a 30%


Cara foi a melhor resposta do tópico, vlw parceiro!

----------


## douglastyago

> Estava com uma RB dessa, link de 50mb + PPPoE + 23 clientes simultâneos com planos de 1 a 5mb onde a maioria era de 5mb. O processamento estava entre 20% a 30%


Ótima resposta amigo....abraço

----------


## brigati

E ai galera, Mikrotik Routerboard Hap Lite - Rb-941-2nd-tc, quantos clientes suporta sem gargalho na rede?

----------


## cleybson

Vai depender muito da quantidade de banda por cliente! em torno de uns 300 clientes se for usar controle de banda

----------


## Vinicius_PG

Heim?????? 

300???

----------


## brigati

Ela vai receber um link de 50 MEGA, tera controle de banda sim, 2,3,4,5 MB.

----------


## Vinicius_PG

Vc vai utilizar ele como Concentrador(Roteador), ou WiFi??
Uso Domestico ou Provedor?

----------


## brigati

Uso para provedor, a wifi não será desativada.

----------


## Vinicius_PG

Da uma olhada nesse link aqui que pode te dar uma ideia.
https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=181054

----------


## Bruno

eita pega irmãozinho esta rb é nada mais nada menos que um router domestico

----------


## daniellannes

> Vai depender muito da quantidade de banda por cliente! em torno de uns 300 clientes se for usar controle de banda


Me manda essa configuração ai cara, vou trocar minha ccr pela 941.

----------


## Vinicius_PG

Aí galera, aproveitem enquanto é tempo;A MIKROTIK VAI QUEBRAR!!!! 
Todo mundo vai trocar suas CCR's por 941 afinal, só uma da conta de 300 clientes.

----------


## wala

Aguenta sussegado 300 clientes conectados e dois usando o resto espera a vez  :Wink:

----------


## alextaws

300 clientes? onde? kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk.

MIKROTIK QUEBRAR? KKKKKK

----------


## Vinicius_PG

Fugindo um pouco do tópico e entrando bastante na descontração, um tempo atrás tinha um camarada em um site conhecido de vendas (ML :Congrats: ) vendendo um KIT de internet com uma placa fubanga de 200mW, uma omni de 16dB e dizendo que fazia cobertura de 42Km.. kkkkkkkkkk
Agora imagina essa ferramenta milagrosa junto com uma 941 e 300 clientes...
Noooooooooooooossa!

----------


## lcesargc

olha pessoal vc tão falando besteira. eu também acho que da. vamos aos cálculos.

300clientes x 10kbps=3000kbps mais ou menos 3 megabits por segundo, acho que fecha? não concordam??
der repente o cara vende essa banda toda ai atende 300 clientes mesmo, acho q ate mais.

----------


## sgnetararuama

> Vai depender muito da quantidade de banda por cliente! em torno de uns 300 clientes se for usar controle de banda


kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## sgnetararuama

> olha pessoal vc tão falando besteira. eu também acho que da. vamos aos cálculos.
> 
> 300clientes x 10kbps=3000kbps mais ou menos 3 megabits por segundo, acho que fecha? não concordam??
> der repente o cara vende essa banda toda ai atende 300 clientes mesmo, acho q ate mais.


Mais a questão não e a banda e o processamento que este 300 usuários vão gerar e ela não vai aguentar

----------


## Vmendes

> E ai galera, Mikrotik Routerboard Hap Lite - Rb-941-2nd-tc, quantos clientes suporta sem gargalho na rede?


Estava com uma RB dessa, link de 50mb + PPPoE + 23 clientes simultâneos com planos de 1 a 5mb onde a maioria era de 5mb. O processamento estava entre 20% a 30%

----------


## FernandoB

Vai la no site do fabricante e lê, depois você compara com as outras.
Você pode conseguir colocar muitos clientes, agora se isso vai ter qualidade é outra história, depois que satura os clientes continuam com internet só que com menos hosts disponíveis, dá uma ilusão de que é capaz de aguentar mais por causa da cpu mas no fim das contas este equipamento foi desenvolvido para uso como roteador doméstico e não para o que deseja fazer. É no minimo estranho.

Perguntar se alguém usaria uma HapLite para fazer um concentrador do seu servidor é o mesmo que pedir se pularia de um penhasco amarrado por um fio dental...nos dois casos uma hora vai arrebentar!


https://mikrotik.com/products

Compra no minimo uma Hex que é mais robusta.

----------


## haxors

> Estava com uma RB dessa, link de 50mb + PPPoE + 23 clientes simultâneos com planos de 1 a 5mb onde a maioria era de 5mb. O processamento estava entre 20% a 30%


Cara foi a melhor resposta do tópico, vlw parceiro!

----------


## douglastyago

> Estava com uma RB dessa, link de 50mb + PPPoE + 23 clientes simultâneos com planos de 1 a 5mb onde a maioria era de 5mb. O processamento estava entre 20% a 30%


Ótima resposta amigo....abraço

----------

